
Copia|Food Waste Solution for Businesses - artur_makly
https://www.gocopia.com/
======
digitalboss
I know Copia very well, currently only offered in the US. Thanks for sharing
@artur_makly

YC Winter '16 Batch

------
drnex
I tried to create an account, but my phone number is from Mexico and I just
get an error stating that it is invalid.

